# How to fix disconnection from sleep?



## Zaqob (Jun 18, 2020)

This is the symptom I dislike the most. I don't naturally feel "tired". Going to sleep just feels like closing my eyes for a few minutes. It's as if half of me is asleep and the other half is awake


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

Yes, i can relate to this. i know how do feel. Do you have it either taking sleeping asscociated antidepressants or sleeping pills ?


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

Hey JS,,

thank youfor liking the post.

Have you similar problems with insomnia or not getting tired ?

Greetings from germany

Dieter


----------

